# Trivia 1/29



## luckytrim (Jan 29, 2020)

trivia 1/29
DID YOU KNOW..
One Brazilian island has so many venomous snakes that the  government banned
visitors.

1. The Milky Way, Snickers, and 3 Musketeers chocolate bars  are all products
manufactured by what company ?
2. Who or what is haricots_verts ?
3. Name the Rock Group ;
John Deacon, Brian May, Roger Meadows Taylor
4. Biblical Who Am I ...
When my husband died, I left my native country to travel with  my 
mother-in-law to a country that was foreign to me. Here I met  Boaz and 
married him. Who am I ?
5. Queen Elizabeth II is the longest-reigning monarch of  England ; whose 
record did she break ?
6. By which moniker is Jorge Mario Bergoglio, born December  17, 1936,better 
known?
7. What title was assumed by Oliver Cromwell, during his  leadership of the 
Country after the English Civil War?
8. What is the name of the Shaman featured in the books by  Carlos Castaneda 
?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Ben & Jerry's was going to be a bagel company but the  equipment was too
expensive.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Mars
2. a Very small and slender Green Bean
3.  Queen
4. I am Ruth
5. Queen Victoria
6. Pope Francis
7. Lord Protector
8. Don Juan

TRUTH !!
These days, Ben & Jerry's may be a beloved brand that  offers all kinds of
ice cream, but when Ben Cohen and Jerry Greenfield first  started their
business in the late 1970s, it was originally going to be a  bagel company.
However, the cost of the necessary equipment was too high, so  they instead
decided to take a $5 ice cream course that was being offered  at Penn State.
And the rest, as they say, is delicious dessert


----------

